# Logitech Maus und Tastatur an einem gemeinsamen Lightspeed Empfänger



## kasiii (28. Dezember 2017)

*Logitech Maus und Tastatur an einem gemeinsamen Lightspeed Empfänger*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Logitech G403 Maus und die Tastatur G613 (beides kabellose Geräte) an einem Empfänger betrieben werden können?


----------



## JackA (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus und Tastatur an einem gemeinsamen Lightspeed Empfänger*

Wenn es nicht Unifying ist, dann nicht.


----------



## kasiii (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus und Tastatur an einem gemeinsamen Lightspeed Empfänger*

Es ist nicht Unifying, sondern Lightspeed - ebenfalls von Logitech. Für Gaming Produkte ist Unifying wohl zu langsam.


----------



## JackA (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus und Tastatur an einem gemeinsamen Lightspeed Empfänger*

Wird dann wohl nicht klappen.
Hier steht nichts von mehrere Geräten an einem Empfänger...
Gaming


----------



## kasiii (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus und Tastatur an einem gemeinsamen Lightspeed Empfänger*

Das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten, dass es nicht geht . Aber danke für den Link!

Ist vielleicht jemand hier, der zwei solche Geräte zu hause hat und das mal testen könnte?


----------



## JackA (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus und Tastatur an einem gemeinsamen Lightspeed Empfänger*

Nein, das bedeutet, es funktioniert nicht. Lies dir doch mal den Unifying Test durch. So ein Feature wird erwähnt, wenn nicht, dann gehts auch nicht. Die Daten sind einfach zu viel für mehrere Geräte an einem Empfänger.


----------

